# steal this idea



## kenji (Jan 20, 2011)

tractor bike
some one has had this idea before i'm sure...


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jan 20, 2011)

They did, it's called a mountain bike.


----------



## kenji (Jan 20, 2011)

66TigerCat said:


> They did, it's called a mountain bike.



but can you plow with one?


----------



## bairdco (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## brassbusterpc (Jan 22, 2011)

*You MIGHT be*

Your ONLY form of transportation and MAIN source of income.


----------



## jwm (Jan 22, 2011)

Take a look.

JWM


----------



## mantaray06 (Jan 23, 2011)

jwm said:


> Take a look.
> 
> JWM




JWM. That is Soooo Cooool! It even has a 3-speed rear hub. Who even owns it has done a great job on it.
I like it. I think Kenji's idea take it even further.


----------



## jwm (Jan 25, 2011)

The Basman bikes are just beautiful, and they're top quality to boot. One of the guys who rides with Cyclone Coasters has one, (well, actually three). Maybe one day when I'm rich...

JWM


----------



## unknown52 (Feb 17, 2011)

bairdco thats a cool *&^ pic


----------

